# Please help me in my choice



## Vedran petek (Jan 7, 2008)

Please if some of You have some experience or suggestions which breed should buy,here is my needs:

I want a dog who will be great natural protector,lot of guard instincts,very loyal,intelligent and pretty fast learner,who will be strong in body....with ENOUGH prey drive for good tug work,playing with ball,and enough for IPO....breeds which are in my choice:GSD(working line),cane corso mainly!

I know that most of You will say to me GSD...but I just want to hear Your opinion why,Your experiences etc.

Thank You(Mike I already heard Your opinion but I just want to hear some others,thanks)

vedran


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There are some pretty big differences between a GSD and a CC. I'd have expected a list like "GSD, DS, Mal" or a list like "CC, Presa, Bulldog" Since you mentioned IPO the GSD is the logical choice from your list. But I'm curious what it is that attracts you to the GSD and CC, and not to the Dutch Shepherd or Presa? What traits do the GSD and CC have in common that make them attractive to you, that other breeds don't have? The answers to those types of questions might lead to a clear cut "this is the breed for you".


----------



## Vedran petek (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I choose GSD and CC beacuse that two breeds like me very much.
Presa-from that what I was reading they are little bit smaller then CC,more dominant,first rbeeding for fights(and cane corso is first breeding for guard).
My dog will be first guard dog(I planing to go with him on some personal protection traning)and second(maybe)IPO.
I like CC beacuse he is strong enough,has strong defense drive,extremly loyal,short hair coat,emocial breed,intelligent,die for owner,family dog etc.
GSD-has more prey drive(but less defense drive from that I was reading),more ball drive,intelligent,fast learn,pretty short hair coat....but he is lesser.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Vedran, where did you get info on the CC? I have been around a few and they did have some of the qualities you mentioned but most of the other qualities were not there.

Strong enough- stronger yes but much slower
More defense drive- No
extremly loyal- No
short hair- Yes
emocial breed- ? ( what )
intelligent- IMO not any more than the others
die for owner- Not any more than the others, I would even say less likely
family dog- Not any more than the others

IMO the CC is the Lesser breed

Of the two CC, GSD pick the GSD


----------



## Simon Mellick (Oct 31, 2006)

If you want to train for protection, I'd stay within the herders, or a few off breeds still bred for similar qualities. If a typical herding dog (GSD, Mal...) doesn't seem like a big enough dog, what about a bouvier (long hair, but doesn't shed), rottweiler, giant schnauzer...

When you're doing your research, ignore the breed descriptions in magazines and websites. Breed descriptions are written by breeders trying to sell puppies. Qualities like "loyal", "good family dog", "will die for their owner" are not measurable qualities, and could be applied to just about any dog.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Simon Mellick said:


> When you're doing your research, ignore the breed descriptions in magazines and websites. Breed descriptions are written by breeders trying to sell puppies. Qualities like "loyal", "good family dog", "will die for their owner" are not measurable qualities, and could be applied to just about any dog.


Yeah info sites like dogbreedinfo.com most if not all the text seems to cutnpasted between all the breeds. 

Vedran you need to see some of these dogs in the flesh. Either by visiting breeders or at shows and trials. Talk to the breeders and ask for referances from people that bought puppies from them. 

I found that all the internet and book/magazine research I did which was a lot still didn't prepare me for my dog.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I think if a CC is the kind of dog you're looking for, then you'd be better off with a performance bred American Bulldog. Similar kind of dog(bull breed, big, short hair, etc), but has all the working ability that CC's lack.



Andy.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I was going to recommend an American Bulldog as well. 
A well bred bulldog would provide a middle road between a GSD and a CC in almost every category you listed. A good working AB will have more drive, agility, speed and trainability than the average CC, physically stronger, shorter coat and calmer than the average GSD.
I'd also definitely recommend a lot of hands on time with any breed you are considering. Call working clubs and see what kind of breeds attend and ask if you can observe. Call breeders and ask them to show you their dogs working but keep in mind they will be extremely biast so just watch the dogs work and ignore the sales pitch.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

In a way you are asking the wrong question, for the key
differences are between proven working lines and show
lines or "personal opinion protection" lines.

If you are interested in IPO / Schutzhund, do you know of any
Schutzhund CC lines ?

If not, what would you think the reasons to be ?

In general Schutzhund was created for and by the herder
people, and thus these breeds predominate. They also
predominate in police service, which would be an indication
of what the selection favors.


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

I would also recommend the AB. I have a CC that is very much above average, in size as well as training level. I use him as a K9 security patrol dog and his intimidating presence in unequaled.

But, I would not and never have recommended a CC to any novice or even mid-level handler or owner. I usually recommend a Rottweiler, I also have three of them, or AB to those folks.

I have found them to be very trainable and still have the intimidation factor the most of those interested in the CC desire.

Also, I feel the CC is not really suitable for IPO, PP definitely YES, but only with an experienced Handler and a good trainer who is familiar with Molosser dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm going to assume that in Croatia, a German shepherd will be much easier to obtain than a Cane Corso. I personally would go with the GSD as I prefer dry mouthed breeds.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I prefer dry mouthed breeds.


This is a new term for me.

This would mean the non-loops-of-drool breeds?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Not that there's anything wrong with that ...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes ma'am! DH will always want a big giant Great Dane. I may compromise for a nice wolfhound or deerhound. Though I hear some Danes can be relatively dry mouthed, I've heard they still usually slop water all over the floor when they drink and just to be safe, I don't like cleaning drool off the ceiling and walls. Eww...


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I thought CC's were dry mouth? Weird. Anyways, as far as AB's go, there are some that are wet mouthed, but those tend to be the 'bully' or Johnson type. Good for nothing, really. Now, on the otherhand, if you go with Scott/performance bred dogs then you're more likely to be dry mouthed...still need to check the line/breeders to make sure they're not hybrids.



Andy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> I thought CC's were dry mouth? Weird.


I stand somewhat corrected from a bit of google searching...some say they don't drool as much as a lot of mastiff types because their lips are a bit tighter, but they still have a tendency to drool before eating and be a bit sloppy after drinking.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... usually slop water all over the floor when they drink and just to be safe, I don't like cleaning drool off the ceiling and walls. Eww...


is that the definition of a "wet-mouthed" dog? if so, i have to admit that Brix is one of them: he not only "bucket-dives", but he also saves his last mouthful of water to, shall we say, *sprinkle* over the kitchen floor/walls/cupboards.

i'm just glad that normally when he gives one of those "body-shakes" that even tho his lips flap, he doesn't spew spit. (and you can HEAR his lips flap  )

so is he "wet-mouthed" or just a "situationally wet-mouthed dog"??


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Vedran I'm with Jerry on this one. I have seen several Canes and they didn't amount to anything. They look tough and I am sure some are, but those that I have tested were junk. It sounds to me like you need a Malinois. I have owned German Shepherds, a Giant Schnauzer, and currently own two Bouviers. I am sold on the Bouvier but some lines do need coat work. The old world style, similar to the Schnauzer are rough, thin coats. A smaller framed GSD would also be a great choice, if it comes from KNPV lines.

*Regardless of what you get, stay away from show lines stuff!*​


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Yes ma'am! DH will always want a big giant Great Dane. I may compromise for a nice wolfhound or deerhound. Though I hear some Danes can be relatively dry mouthed, I've heard they still usually slop water all over the floor when they drink and just to be safe, I don't like cleaning drool off the ceiling and walls. Eww...


I'll vouch for the Dane drool factor. They don't call them the "leans and slobbers" breed for nothing! Our girl can have strings a foot long out of each side of her mouth, she blows bubbles out of the sides of her mouth waiting for her dinner, and she gets a thicker foamy drool that dries into styrofoam if you don't find it and wipe it up right away. And it can be anywhere- walls, ceilings, etc. Yes, she leaves a large quantity of water behind after a drink. Messy? Sure, but I've never had a dog with more personality and more love to give than her. 

My GSD isn't adverse to leaving a pretty saturated trail of water across the kitchen floor himself!


----------



## Vedran petek (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,
I´m little late(I have some connection problem)...sorry.

Thank You all for all these great answers O 

It´s little bit stupid to me to open new tread so I will post my question here...

If I gonna buy german shepherd from czech working line(I looking at Jinopo)is it possible to not go to the sport club with him...will be that dog happy?....I will play with dog every day a lot and dog will have many exercise,but we will not go to the sport club?So he will be dog for lot of play(with ball...),guard work (I will try to train him...) but maybe I will not have ability to go with that dog in sport club very oft?

Can working german shepherd live with one other dog(friendly golden retriever) and can he live in apartment?

Thank You,Vedran,Sorry for my english


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Vedran, the important thing is that a working dog have something to keep it busy. It doesn't have to be bite work. 
As far as living with another dog. That's always a hard question to answer for someone else. It depends on your leadership ability and both dogs.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

= WET Mouth!!!






Andy.


----------

